# RacingBrake: almost fatal brake failure



## pandavw86 (Mar 29, 2010)

Wanted to warn others who are thinking of purchasing the Racing Brake Big Brake Kit. 

After having my kit for several months I had a potentially fatal brake failure while on the freeway with light braking. Without notice the brake pedal fell right to the floor and I had absolutely no brake pressure. Luckily there was enough room between me and the car in front that I was able to slow down with the E Brake.

I was able to get it back down to my tech's shop and this is what they found.


















What that is a picture of is brake fluid leaking out from the fittings of the crossover tubes of the calipers. Turns out I lost massive amounts of brake fluid from the crossover tube especially from the left front wheel although both where leaking which almost permanently stained my rims with brake fluid.

Turns out I'm not the only one that this has happened to because another member that fortunately bought his kit via Amazon had the same exact issue however was able to return his for a new kit.

Unfortunately for me I bought my kit directly from Racing Brake since they where just down the street from where I live. After emailing them the pictures they claimed it was abuse from racing and me over tightening my bleeder valves. However as I know the bleeder valves is another part of the caliper that is completely opposite from the crossover tube. In fact although I did have an issue with leaky bleeder valves I was able to get that fixed. 

The crossover tubes on the other hand are never touched by me or my tech and is last touched in manufacturing... Which abruptly leaked out brake fluid.

Imagine if this happened a week later while I was doing 100mph+ down a straightaway into a turn and all of a sudden my brakes went out!!! 

Anyhow to this day Racing Brake is still denying my warranty claim however luckily I was able to get it fixed with this:










The Stoptech Trophy Kit

So there you go... Took one for the team and lost... But at least now you guys know to get a kit from an actual reputable company such as Stoptech or Brembo.


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

so you are saying chinese **** brakes are no good? 
duh, now take the chinese turbo off your car next


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2009)

now i know where not to get my bbk from.


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

I know a lot of peoplr with the RB 4 piston calipers on their MK4 R32's and some GTis. I havent bit the bullet yet but am curious. What kind of car was this on? I take it you bought it brand new, how long did u have the kit on ur car? 

just curious the details of ur setup. Thanks 


Also how much for the Stoptech ? 

-Ellery


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

Awesome :screwy:

Total denial... an opposed piston caliper's cross over is virtually never touched by anyone other than the manufuacturer... its just pure denial of your claim, very simple... what a POS company :banghead:

**** you racingbrake


----------

